# 1/26 Manitoba Mauler



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 24, 2015)

Manitoba maulers are very rare, but if they blow up, boy do they blow up. Sunday Night the first Mauler of the season is going to exit off the East Coast and undergo bombogenesis. Originally it was looking like it would get shoved out to sea due to leftover vorticity from the current storm, but the most recent EURO run says hold your horses.



Now this storm is still a little too far south for the big New England ski areas, but it is right on the doorstep. Maulers are extremely explosive and have ignited storms such as 1/27/11, 2/7-8/13 and 1/22/05 among many others. With today's system acting as a 50/50 block this one could stay with us for a while, unlike today's racer. It all depends on how far we can reel this one in and how quickly the Mauler looses its mind.


----------



## Tin (Jan 24, 2015)

Love how we go to bed with nothing and wake up to a blizzard.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 24, 2015)

Also a note on the above map, the snowfall amounts there are based on 10:1 ratios. Due to the cold temperatures I would expect 15:1 ratios or possibly higher.


----------



## Tin (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh hello NAM....


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 24, 2015)

Something in the works Friday too?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2015)

This thing is going to be too far east to do any good for ski country.  

Pretty much a miss for virtually every eastern area, and only the Euro has it this far west in the first place.   The other models have it snowing on dolphins and tuna.

Scott Norwood storm.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2015)

I just ran the GFS and the Canuck to show how OTS this likely is.

*GFS*






*Canadian*





EDIT:  May as well throw in the NAM too.

*NAM*


----------



## Tin (Jan 24, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Something in the works Friday too?



Yes but another southern deal as of now. But given what happened over night anything is possible lol


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 24, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> EDIT:  May as well throw in the NAM too.
> 
> *NAM*



Watch the NAM until the end of the run. It says Blizzard.


----------



## Tin (Jan 24, 2015)

NAM just went 1978....or full retard.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm starting to run the 12z GFS. The mauler is digging for gold in the trough and is way west of its 6z position

Latest RGEM (Canadian) looks ready to pop one too.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2015)

Boston Bulldog said:


> I'm starting to run the 12z GFS. The mauler is digging for gold in the trough and *is way west of its 6z position*



How far west (I'm out and cant run them) though?  We need like 200 miles in just over 48 hours!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 24, 2015)

It swung about 100 miles west. What an atrocious model.


----------



## Tin (Jan 24, 2015)

GFS is really digging. No matter what it is closed in the Ohio River Valley. 





BOMB


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 24, 2015)

From Amwx


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 24, 2015)

Talk about a beaut. Let's keep that juju rolling.


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2015)

FOR WHAT ITS
WORTH...THE 00Z ECMWF SHOWS A MAJOR WINTER STORM FOR EASTERN NEW
ENGLAND WITH HEAVY SNOW AND STRONG WINDS.  KEEP IN MIND THIS IS JUST
ONE OPERATIONAL MODEL RUN AND THE FIRST TO SHOW IT.  MUCH OF THE 00Z
GUIDANCE IS STILL WAY SOUTHEAST AND PRETTY MUCH A MISS FOR MOST OF
THE REGION.  WILL NEED TO SEE IF THIS WAS JUST A HICCUP OR IF THE
ECMWF AND A FEW OF THE GEFS ARE ONTO SOMETHING IN THE NEXT 24 HOURS


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> This thing is going to be too far east to do any good for ski country.
> 
> Pretty much a miss for virtually every eastern area, and only the Euro has it this far west in the first place.   The other models have it snowing on dolphins and tuna.
> 
> Scott Norwood storm.



Not entirely onboard with that one.  My money, for the moment is that So. VT will win something...


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 24, 2015)

Possibly the biggest model run of the winter is going on right now. I'm at 30 hours on the EURO and it has closed off over the Ohio valley

EURO looks like it want to mine.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 24, 2015)

EURO goes KABOOM! 

It ticked west and got a lot more ski area in play.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2015)

Two inches today skied like a dream.  I'm not fully invested in this one until I really see some confidence for anyone outside of the coastal plain.


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 24, 2015)

I opted out today and am gonna hit Gunstock tomorrow, and then go with the cheapo $32 ticket I think for wednesday


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd take a solid 6 inches here.  I'm waiting to take my skis in to the shop until this one plays out.....


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2015)

Boston Bulldog said:


> EURO goes KABOOM!
> 
> It ticked west and got a lot more ski area in play.



Southern Greens? Berkshires?


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 24, 2015)

Catsup where did you ski today? Thinking of BEast Sunday...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2015)

The Sneak said:


> Catsup where did you ski today? Thinking of BEast Sunday...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beast per usual! It was awesome.  Launched the old lift footing on cloud and didn't slam on hardback! Umass, Hemlock, Cloud skied wonderfully.  I'm doing family stuff tomorrow but I might skin early.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2015)

The Sneak said:


> Catsup where did you ski today? Thinking of BEast Sunday...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And yes you should ski beast tomorrow.  Natural is not skiable yet but everything else is real good.  PM me if you go I may be there.


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 24, 2015)

Jug open? Lift line?
Did they only get 2" or is it still coming down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2015)

Boston Bulldog said:


> *It swung about 100 miles west. What an atrocious model*.



That's pretty remarkable for one run (and not even a 12 hour segment).   How bout' that multi-million dollar upgrade!?!?!?

FWIW, one of my favorite mets I follow (who is not a hypester) believes that this storm will in the "real world" be closer to the coast than the models are depicting due to upper atmosphere physics.   If he's right, then it's time for a sexy party, becuase if you look at how cold the air is this is likely to be more like 14:1 to 17:1 or something.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2015)

ECMWF 12z clown map gives me 23 inches of snow in Jersey.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2015)

The Sneak said:


> Jug open? Lift line?
> Did they only get 2" or is it still coming down?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Middle part of jug is open. Lower Jug is ledgey and probably has been skied but I can't imagine it's skiing well.  Lift line was skied before the rain last week but there is only this fluffy snow on top of 3 inches of solid ice snowpack now. I skied Grizzly last Saturday it was decent.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2015)

*Canuck*





*EURO*





UKIE


----------



## moresnow (Jan 24, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> *Canuck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What does the euro look like for the Catskills?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2015)

moresnow said:


> What does the euro look like for the Catskills?



Maybe 16'ish?  Keep in mind that's the most aggressive model and the biggest outlier.  So, not likely to be correct, but good snowporn. 

 NWS has commented and favors a blended solution between the Canadian and the UKMET, which would be like taking the Canadian map in my last post and shifting it to the east some, though they say the have "below average confidence" is what's going to happen given how much the models shifted in just one run.  Ya dont say? lol


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 24, 2015)

Looks like Amwx crashed due to high volume. They should be entering storm mode soon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2015)

I seeing from three different weather sites that this could be epic amount of snow coming for all. Image of Platty this Wednesday, Thursday and Friday for total if 60$ lift tickets and skiing untracked powder for 2 days and untracked in woods Friday dreams.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2015)

18 inches plus for here! High ratio stuff.  Boston, New York record breaker?  All out blizzard with the winds predicted.  Am I reading the Euro snow outputs correctly?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2015)

The Euro ensemble mean is out, and as you'd expect it's a bit more rational with the snowfall totals.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2015)

Is the Euro high?! Literally shuts down all of the northeast.  Blizzard of 1888!  This obviously won't verify.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Is the Euro high?! Literally shuts down all of the northeast.  Blizzard of 1888!  This obviously won't verify.



I is j hangout with him or her lol.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 24, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Is the Euro high?! Literally shuts down all of the northeast.  Blizzard of 1888!  This obviously won't verify.



No, you must believe! Beeeeelieve!

Keep the good juju coming. No negativity!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> *Is the Euro high?!* Literally shuts down all of the northeast.  Blizzard of 1888!  This obviously won't verify.






Boston Bulldog said:


> *No, you must believe! Beeeeelieve!*
> 
> Keep the good juju coming. No negativity!



The 18z GFS is out and just CAVED to the Euro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2015)

DT's seen enough and is already taking a stab at a first call.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm very hopeful.  I don't even care if New York and Boston get destroyed if we get 12 plus of fluff!


----------



## vermonter44 (Jan 24, 2015)

24" in NJ!?!?! I'll take it


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 24, 2015)

Berkshire East Wednesday?   $30 Mass Resident special?  Hmmm


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 24, 2015)

Do we have a map that shows North of Boston.......like Northern NH ?


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Berkshire East Wednesday?   $30 Mass Resident special?  Hmmm



Come on out if you can get here!  I'll be there.


----------



## Tin (Jan 24, 2015)

Hmmm....Berkie or Crotched....


----------



## moresnow (Jan 24, 2015)

vermonter44 said:


> 24" in NJ!?!?! I'll take it



No thank you.  In the mountains please,  not my driveway.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2015)

moresnow said:


> No thank you.  In the mountains please,  not my driveway.



Catskills to get dumped what is wrong with that.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 24, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Catskills to get dumped what is wrong with that.



I'd rather the 24 inches (if you can belive that number) end up at Platty. Right now jersey is getting more than the Catskills.  No thank you.  But there is plenty of time for things to change


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 24, 2015)

I noted this in another thread...first vacation in 5 years to Breckenridge leaving Tuesday night...if this holds...snow storm to cancel flight out of BOS Tues Night with vacation time I have to use and eat a good number of $$$ if I can't go...I knew me booking this trip would result in snow and not actually happen


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## moresnow (Jan 24, 2015)

Kleetus said:


> I noted this in another thread...first vacation in 5 years to Breckenridge leaving Tuesday night...if this holds...snow storm to cancel flight out of BOS Tues Night with vacation time I have to use and eat a good number of $$$ if I can't go...I knew me booking this trip would result in snow and not actually happen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



We all appreciate your sacrifice for the greater good.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2015)

Tin said:


> Hmmm....Berkie or Crotched....



They are both going to get the goods so it seems.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 24, 2015)

Fixed grip chairs, low elevation.   Pats.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 24, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Fixed grip chairs, low elevation.   Pats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



True that, wind will be a problem. I know Billski can produce one of those wind maps like he always does. If the EURO holds serve tonight, its safe to say that we are pretty much locked and loaded.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2015)

Boston Bulldog said:


> True that, wind will be a problem. I know Billski can produce one of those wind maps like he always does. *If the EURO holds serve tonight,* its safe to say that we are pretty much locked and loaded.



I got really early this morning and am SO tired, but I really want to stay awake to see this one.  Should roll in around 1:45am.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 24, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> I'm very hopeful.  I don't even care if New York and Boston get destroyed if we get 12 plus of fluff!



Shorter lift lines!


----------



## abc (Jan 24, 2015)

Boston Bulldog said:


> True that, wind will be a problem. I know Billski can produce one of those wind maps like he always does. *If the EURO holds serve tonight*, its safe to say that we are pretty much locked and loaded.


Please post update. Would appreciate it. 

I'm flying Monday night, should I change my flight?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2015)

The 00z NAM is out, and sadly it shifted a bit east.  Would be much, much, less impressive for ski country if this is the correct reading.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 24, 2015)

GFS flips the bird to the NAM and says what east trend?


Oh my...Crotched jack. (Run still hasn't finished by the way. It is still snowing in Southern NH, Maine and ripping in Eastern MA.)


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 24, 2015)

ETA: Assumed ratio is 10:1 on the snowfall map, but it would really be 15:1 down south and approaching 20:1 up north. WOW



*gasps*


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 24, 2015)

moresnow said:


> No thank you.  In the mountains please,  not my driveway.





moresnow said:


> I'd rather the 24 inches (if you can belive that number) end up at Platty. Right now jersey is getting more than the Catskills. No thank you. But there is plenty of time for things to change




+1 for sure! This is screwing up my work week..If I can't work, I can't ski! If it would just bypass NJ completely and go north life would be great..I've got a room booked for Wednesday and Thursday night and am looking to get some awesome skiing at Hunter. I just got to get through work first.


----------



## Quietman (Jan 24, 2015)

Boston Bulldog said:


> GFS flips the bird to the NAM and says what east trend?
> 
> Oh my...Crotched jack. (Run still hasn't finished by the way. It is still snowing in Southern NH, Maine and ripping in Eastern MA.)



Please, please, please! Screw the NAM!!!!!!!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 24, 2015)

RGEM (Canadian) drumming up a monster. This thing has some serious juice to work with, I mean look at all the thunderstorms being dragged up into the circulation from the Bahamas and Bermuda.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 24, 2015)

Here is the RGEM animation (Model only goes out to 48 hours or so)

http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/anal...15012500&fh=30&xpos=0&ypos=160.00003051758395


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 24, 2015)

Cold storm as well so we're looking at some good high ratio snow.  Nothing like what we got today.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2015)

Here's an easier-on-the-eyes view of the 00z GFS snowfall map.

Not as juicy as the Euro, but better for much of ski country.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2015)

30 inches in the Hamptons?  Someone needs to put a ski resort there, they always seem to get crushed.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

GGEM wants punishing snowfall too.  Other than the NAM, it's perfect agreement that there's going to be a *$&(load of snow.

1.5 hours till' that all-important 00z Euro!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 25, 2015)

If we could just shift that north and west....

None of the local weather reports are saying anything about what could happen. Seems the jury is still out.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> GGEM wants punishing snowfall too.  Other than the NAM, it's perfect agreement that there's going to be a *$&(load of snow.
> 
> 1.5 hours till' that all-important 00z Euro!



So whats the timing on this thing? Starts to roll in Monday evening, with Tuesday being a free refills kind of day?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> If we could just shift that north and west....
> 
> *None of the local weather reports are saying anything about what could happen. Seems the jury is still out.*



More like, seems like they're cowards and will wait until the 11th hour and claim victory.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 25, 2015)

Hedging their bets but tomorrow everyone around here is going to be freaking out. Unless things change I'll be changing my schedule for work..again. If a foot or more of snow is on the ground here by Tuesday morning I want to be done with work and packing up to go skiing.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 25, 2015)

moresnow said:


> So whats the timing on this thing? Starts to roll in Monday evening, with Tuesday being a free refills kind of day?




That would work for me..Hopefully gets cranked up Monday night and into Tuesday..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

Euro's been running for a while and will finish a bit earlier tonight.  I think it's going to move a bit west of 12z from the panels I've seen.

EDIT:  Out to 60 hours, this still looks SICK!

EDIT#2:  Pro met who can view panels on the fly and mentally digest them says, _"Only way to describe what I see is a HISTORIC BLIZZARD. MANY will hit over 30" from NYC to BOS"_


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

Cant stay awake for snow map, but you can get the general idea!

I like the way this is wrapping & twisting into New England now.







EDIT:  I lied.  I made it; still awake.  *  Phenomenal best case scenario here.*  Hope it's right.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 25, 2015)

Damn...I'd hate to think that I won't be able to get OUT of here on Wednesday to go skiing. I hate coastal storms.:roll:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> Damn...I'd hate to think that I won't be able to get OUT of here on Wednesday to go skiing. I hate coastal storms.:roll:



It it happens thinking if state of emergency will happen.  Winds will be strong that probably mean lift  not running more so high speed chairs you can take triple at hunter to other tripple to get to top. Other I suggested is my other favorite hill in the Catskills and their chair almost always run FYI you not actually make turns to Friday if 3 feet fall town will have a lot issues plowing and taking care of people first.


----------



## Tin (Jan 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Cant stay awake for snow map, but you can get the general idea!
> 
> I like the way this is wrapping & twisting into New England now.
> 
> ...




I'm actually getting a bit worried. Nemo hit RI with an honest 18-22" and shut the state down for 3 days. And these are 10:1 maps calling for another foot +?. The state will be shut down until Friday. This would be absolute insanity.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 25, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> It it happens thinking if state of emergency will happen. Winds will be strong that probably mean lift not running more so high speed chairs you can take triple at hunter to other tripple to get to top. Other I suggested is my other favorite hill in the Catskills and their chair almost always run FYI you not actually make turns to Friday if 3 feet fall town will have a lot issues plowing and taking care of people first.



If I have to, I'll put it off to Thursday, when things calm down. In the meantime, nothing seems certain about where and how much. I guess we need to stay tuned. It would be ironic if I couldn't go skiing because of too much snow. Seriously. I guess there's always next week..


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 25, 2015)

Tin said:


> I'm actually getting a bit worried. Nemo hit RI with an honest 18-22" and shut the state down for 3 days. And these are 10:1 maps calling for another foot +?. The state will be shut down until Friday. This would be absolute insanity.



What a bummer if everyone from the cities can't make it up...  No worries, I will be happy to handle the snow on their behalf.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krikaya (Jan 25, 2015)

Tin said:


> I'm actually getting a bit worried. Nemo hit RI with an honest 18-22" and shut the state down for 3 days. And these are 10:1 maps calling for another foot +?. The state will be shut down until Friday. This would be absolute insanity.



 If Mass and RI are shut down until Friday I'll be overjoyed even though I'm planning to drive to NH for my race training on Tuesday. This would be a winter wonderland. I'm going through my gear now: snowshoes-check, snow baskets attach to poles-check, mountaineering boots-check, load up the bong-check....oh wait I get drug tested--scratch the bong. Time to play in the snow. Screw work and responsibility at least for a few days. I don't even care if I lose power as long as I have beer. I can't wait to go to the beach during the height of the blizzard and get knocked down by the wind. I want to build snowforts in the snowbanks, chuck snowballs at cars, laugh at people who whine at all the shoveling they have to do....


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> What a bummer if everyone from the cities can't make it up...  No worries, I will be happy to handle the snow on their behalf.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  Just pray the lifties make it in and don't have a personal emergency at home (a-la no power).


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2015)

Krikaya said:


> If Mass and RI are shut down until Friday I'll be overjoyed even though I'm planning to drive to NH for my race training on Tuesday. This would be a winter wonderland. I'm going through my gear now: snowshoes-check, snow baskets attach to poles-check, mountaineering boots-check, load up the bong-check....oh wait I get drug tested--scratch the bong. Time to play in the snow. Screw work and responsibility at least for a few days. I don't even care if I lose power as long as I have beer. I can't wait to go to the beach during the height of the blizzard and get knocked down by the wind. I want to build snowforts in the snowbanks, chuck snowballs at cars, laugh at people who whine at all the shoveling they have to do....



You forgot your snorkel!


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> What a bummer if everyone from the cities can't make it up...  No worries, I will be happy to handle the snow on their behalf.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  The other half will be in the ditches, rolled over.


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 25, 2015)

Who cares if you can't get out til Friday ....reload storm may be coming Thursday night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2015)

The Sneak said:


> Who cares if you can't get out til Friday ....reload storm may be coming Thursday night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  Sir, may I have another?

I'd better get to the grocery and fill the back seat of the snow-mobile with junk food!  I don't want o run out of Junior Mints!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 25, 2015)

billski said:


> Just pray the lifties make it in



I'm not the praying sort, but I will make an exception for this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 25, 2015)

Euro crushes New York City!  This could be massively historic.  24 inches here at my house.  Fluffy blower pow pow on top of a perfect base!  Euro!


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 25, 2015)

I know it might be early but what's Friday looking like?


----------



## Tin (Jan 25, 2015)

The Sneak said:


> Who cares if you can't get out til Friday ....reload storm may be coming Thursday night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And then another on Sunday-Monday


----------



## vermonter44 (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow.....So Is this basically guaranteeing that were getting some high snow totals now?


----------



## Krikaya (Jan 25, 2015)

billski said:


> The other half will be in the ditches, rolled over.



"I don't understand how I ended up in the ditch occifer, I was only doing 10 over the speed limit and I've got a 4x4!"


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

I've driven up during State of Emergency "mandatory" road closures before to get to a mountain, and I'll do it again.   

Step 1) Seek out a plow truck like a mosquito seeks a host
Step 2) Stay about 25 car lengths behind it. 
Step 3) Enjoy your 45mph drive


----------



## Tin (Jan 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've driven up during State of Emergency "mandatory" road closures before to get to a mountain, and I'll do it again.
> 
> Step 1) Seek out a plow truck like a mosquito seeks a host
> Step 2) Stay about 25 car lengths behind it.
> Step 3) Enjoy your 45mph drive




Do you go through Mass? They were brutal about it during Nemo.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

I only see one new map to post this morning, and it's from Bastardi jr, who's not even a professional.

I think the pro mets are scared of this storm and are awaiting more data! lol


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

Tin said:


> Do you go through Mass? They were brutal about it during Nemo.



I-87 in New York.


----------



## BBMF (Jan 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've driven up during State of Emergency "mandatory" road closures before to get to a mountain, and I'll do it again.
> 
> Step 1) Seek out a plow truck like a mosquito seeks a host
> Step 2) Stay about 25 car lengths behind it.
> Step 3) Enjoy your 45mph drive



... 45mph.... seems like I get stuck behind the plows that are paid by the hour =20-30mph on the highway. I've been know to ride the plow trucks and then steal a pass when chances allow. I won't be doing sixty, but I cannot stand sitting behind those strobe lights


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 25, 2015)

Kleetus said:


> I noted this in another thread...first vacation in 5 years to Breckenridge leaving Tuesday night...if this holds...snow storm to cancel flight out of BOS Tues Night with vacation time I have to use and eat a good number of $$$ if I can't go...I knew me booking this trip would result in snow and not actually happen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Honorary AZ  "Grand Poobah " of the year !!!!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 25, 2015)

This is unlike anything I've ever seen before... Better than Nemo??


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

*NAM caves!!!!!!!!!!*

This was the only holdout. 

  The only major computer model that showed a "decent snowfall" rather than a "Holy &$@%" snowfall, and it's now on-board with a historic blizzard.

EDIT:  Keep in mind, this map defaults at 10:1, this storm would probably be something like 14:1 or more.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 25, 2015)

NEMO dumped almost 20 inches here.  I like it!


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 25, 2015)

I have the classic work catch-22 this week.  I have meetings Tues-Thurs that are absolutely critical that I cannot miss, so I can't head north.  But at the same time I'm 99% sure that these meetings will get canceled due to the storm.  So I'll be sitting around with no work to do and no access to skiing. 

To top it off, my XC gear is in NH and we're going to get slammed here in MA.

GAH!!!!!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 25, 2015)

Ragged $25 liftopia Wed.  If Ravine opens im probably headed there


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 25, 2015)

Heavy winds could impact lifts on Tuesday.....thinking Wed could be sweeter


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2015)

Awe!!!!!!¡!!!!!!!


----------



## Edd (Jan 25, 2015)

Skiing Monday and Tuesday in NH but have to work Wed night. I may have to ski Wednesday also and just work tired. January was the one month this winter when I couldn't take time off. I've got a crapload of vacation time, too.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

Euro is out, and it's even better!!!!  Slight western shift.

*BOMB*





EDIT:  Remember, these maps DEFAULT at 10:1, this storm will be 15:1 all day long, so you're talking about THREE FEET of snow in parts of Jersey were this to verify.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 25, 2015)

Here's a what if scenario , the high to the north speeds up and halts the Northeast movement of this Bomb and parks it in the Gulf of Maine for 24hrs!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2015)

Plaaty isgod today trees on need 6 inches sni OE it be a little more then that I think in d Roxbury I think soon lol


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

First Call map


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

Here she comes!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

New England map from a storm chaser.  By far the most aggressive guess I've seen for northern areas.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Euro is out, and it's even better!!!!  Slight western shift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kiss you ULLR!  And so does all of ski country.  Expect a mob scene next weekend.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

Joe Cioffi of WPIX

_



			"Today  marks a couple of firsts for  me. For one thing,* in  all my years of forecasting and I go back to the  late 1970s, i don't  think I have ever seen a model series as impressive  as this one. Even  in the biggest storms I have never seen 3 ft or more  amounts on a map  print around New York City and the coast.* And a  personal first for me  when putting together a snow forecast graphic  where I used 18 inch  plus! But these are interesting times we live in  and last night's  European model was nothing short of astounding. Today's  European run was completely in line with the prior three  runs  and  continues to steadfastly indicate that a snowstorm of record    proportions is getting ready to bear down on the northeast."

Click to expand...

_
Cioffi's map.  He seems to have the lowest ski country numbers I've seen, so he seems to think this slides east after walloping the I-95 cities.


----------



## podunk77 (Jan 25, 2015)

Anyone concerned about not sharing in the powder due to travel restrictions, don't forget that Black Mountain of Maine is closed all week but re-opens Friday with $15 lift tickets.  The new snow'll be sitting there waitin for ya!


----------



## Quietman (Jan 25, 2015)

And Mt Abram will have fresh pow on Thurs.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 25, 2015)

All aboard the hype train!


----------



## jack97 (Jan 25, 2015)

this is the mother of all storms.... need to remind myself to go get some bread and milk.


http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/blizzard-conditions-northeasts-storm-28461200


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 25, 2015)

Got mine! 


[video]https://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A0LEVjT6csVUbzsABaIPxQt.;_ylu=X3oDMTBsa3  ZzMnBvBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkAw--?p=milk+and+bread&tnr=21&vid=37F930B5FADBA56C22293  7F930B5FADBA56C2229&l=29&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts2.mm.  bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DUN.608048712489241513%26pid%3  D15.1&sigi=11rgcee4h&rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtub  e.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Di6zaVYWLTkU&sigr=11bctq8pu&tt=  b&tit=%26quot%3BBread+%26+Milk%26quot%3B+-THE+ORIGINAL+VIDEO-+www.vic-comedy.com&sigt=1200g8oa4&b...g696sd&hspa  rt=iry&hsimp=yhs-fullyhosted_003[/video]


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 25, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Honorary AZ  "Grand Poobah " of the year !!!!



Haha! I feel honored! I actually got my work to let me shift things around and am now heading out to Denver tonight. 

It can snow all it wants in my book!!!

Best of both worlds, good skiing out west, come back next weekend to good skiing out east!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 25, 2015)

Kleetus said:


> Haha! I feel honored! I actually got my work to let me shift things around and am now heading out to Denver tonight.
> 
> It can snow all it wants in my book!!!
> 
> ...



I though this stuff only happened to me,
1980 something left Pa after an epic 20" for K mart
The further north I  got the less snow.
Ended up skiing and jumping water bars.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 25, 2015)

Kleetus said:


> Haha! I feel honored! I actually got my work to let me shift things around and am now heading out to Denver tonight.
> 
> It can snow all it wants in my book!!!
> 
> ...



Good deal about getting an earlier flight.  Now hopefully you don't get stuck in a connecting city on your flight home due to another storm...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## catsup948 (Jan 25, 2015)

Worcester mass.  Zero to 40 inches in 4 days.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 25, 2015)

NOAA is forecasting 24-36" for coastal CT and all of LI


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 25, 2015)

Southern VT Magic, Mt Snow, Stratton looks good too.


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 25, 2015)

mlctvt said:


> Southern VT Magic, Mt Snow, Stratton looks good too.


That's what I'm hoping!  Heading north noon tomorrow.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 25, 2015)

Catskills and Poconos make out as well. Color me shocked, I was seriously anticipating getting screwed completely.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Catskills and Poconos make out as well. Color me shocked, I was seriously anticipating getting screwed completely.



There's still plenty of time for the Poconos to get screwed.  A simple 40 mile eastern shift could take them out of the big snows and only give them something like 5" to 7".   It almost HAS to happen, Charlie Brown cant kick the football!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

Seems a wee-bit late for a professional meteorologist to be putting out his "preliminary" snow totals.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> There's still plenty of time for the Poconos to get screwed.  A simple 40 mile eastern shift could take them out of the big snows and only give them something like 5" to 7".   It almost HAS to happen, Charlie Brown cant kick the football!



Happy thoughts for the next 24 hours then.

Hell, if it gets me off of work at least I'll have the day to ride.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

NAM is out and it took a giant 70 mile leap east.  NOT good at all if the other models confirm this.

EDIT:  Here's the map.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

Ehhhhh...... Looks like the Canuck is going east too.  This is not good.  Is our beautiful historic storm crumbling before our eyes?


----------



## ss20 (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 25, 2015)

Convective feedback issues. RGEM kept on forming new lows under convection which pulled it east. NAM had the same issue. I think the GFS will pull east a bit, but it's all noise.

 Ride the EURO.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2015)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Convective feedback issues. RGEM kept on forming new lows under convection which pulled it east. NAM had the same issue.* I think the GFS will pull east a bit*, but it's all noise.
> 
> Ride the EURO.



GFS is east.    So now we have to hope that:

A) The Euro doesnt also go east
B) The Euro is correct, and literally every other model is wrong.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah GFS ticked east.  Definitely ride the Euro.


----------



## Tin (Jan 25, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Yeah GFS ticked east.  Definitely ride the Euro.




NAM initialized wrong.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 25, 2015)

Good news for VT, NH, and Maine. 

Same old same old for those to the south. C'est la vie.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 26, 2015)

Now if there were only some mountains around here..As it is I'm wondering if I'll be able to get out to go skiing. I live in the far eastern part..2 to 3 feet of snow...really?  :roll:


----------



## abc (Jan 26, 2015)

May I interrupt the regular programming to interject a big thanks? ;-)

I've been using this sub-forum to guide my skiing in the northeast. But the last couple years, I've started to use it to guide my flight out west and back.

Saturday night, I saw the brewing of the storm first on here! A few hours later, it's all over the news. But by then, I've already changed my flight to come back a day earlier. 

A couple hr later, airline cancelled my original flight for Monday! Everyone was scrambling to get on the limited flights that were still flying today and not everyone made it on the plane. I threaded the needle between the Friday/Saturday mini-storm and Monday/Tuesday's "big one", thanks to alpinezone.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey!....looks like we might finally get an honest to goodness snowstorm of substance....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> GFS is east.    So now we have to hope that:
> 
> A) The Euro doesnt also go east
> B) The Euro is correct, and literally every other model is wrong.



To recap the sleeping hours...... THIS happened.   Absolutely, positively, AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

*UPDATED MAPS* (post 00z Euro)


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> To recap the sleeping hours...... THIS happened.   Absolutely, positively, AMAZING!!!!!!!!!



Ride the euro


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 26, 2015)

The Euro is not backing down on this one! I'm firmly in the 18-24 stripe.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 26, 2015)

NAM caves west! All hail the king!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 26, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> The Euro is not backing down on this one! I'm firmly in the 18-24 stripe.



And so is Berkshire East


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> And so is Berkshire East



I'm thinking Berkie on Thursday as of now. I worry about power out there come Wednesday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2015)

Tin said:


> I'm thinking Berkie on Thursday as of now. I worry about power out there come Wednesday.



They have night skiing Thursday I haven't been there yet thinking this storm to try the place!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2015)

CT peeps.....what does it take for the state to shut down the roads?  I'll be in Cromwell the next couple nights.  I'm hoping to night ski at Sundown on Tuesday.  I'll be pissed if I'm not allowed to drive anywhere Tuesday


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> CT peeps.....what does it take for the state to shut down the roads?  I'll be in Cromwell the next couple nights.  I'm hoping to night ski at Sundown on Tuesday.  I'll be pissed if I'm not allowed to drive anywhere Tuesday



we're a bunch of pussies here. i suspect a state of emergency will be declared for tuesday, along with a travel ban of some sort. 

i think madroch got stuck at sundown last year when a travel ban was implemented AFTER he got there.. poor guy.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 26, 2015)

abc said:


> May I interrupt the regular programming to interject a big thanks? ;-)
> 
> I've been using this sub-forum to guide my skiing in the northeast. But the last couple years, I've started to use it to guide my flight out west and back.
> 
> ...



That's awesome!

Our flight from Myrtle Beach to Boston last night was completely full - and many of them were standby passengers. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Jan 26, 2015)

I am tentatively planning on Crotched on Tuesday. Whether or not I ski Wednesday remains to be seen.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 26, 2015)

My pessimism is evaporating as we speak!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> we're a bunch of pussies here. i suspect a state of emergency will be declared for tuesday, along with a travel ban of some sort.
> 
> i think madroch got stuck at sundown last year when a travel ban was implemented AFTER he got there.. poor guy.



Steep fines for being on the road?


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Steep fines for being on the road?



I'd hope any ban will be lifted early in the day on Wednesday. I'm currently looking for options for Wednesday after work. I live in Cromwell actually, and Powder Ridge is just a couple of miles south of here. I didn't live around here before it closed, so I have no idea if it is even worth a damn on a powder day.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Steep fines for being on the road?



If we get as much snow as it looks like I wouldn't be surprised if they 'shut down' the state.  I'm not sure if they'll fine you for being out though.  If they do close the state then businesses (like Sundown) aren't supposed to be open.  They did manage to spin the lifts after a delayed opening the last time though.  It will be interesting to see how this all plays out.  Give me a call or shoot me a text on Tuesday, I should have a good idea of what's up for Tuesday night.


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

WOW....50". 

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 26, 2015)

That's ridiculous.

Too bad this place isn't open anymore: http://www.nelsap.org/ny/bald.html


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 26, 2015)

Which way are the winds coming from? A concern of mine is lifts closing due to the high winds. As I try and map out where to go Wed I'm looking at places where the lifts are not as prone to closure.
High speed quads seem most vulnerable---Ragged was my top choice but having 2 hsq's concerns me.


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

Kids will be jumping out the windows of the Hofstra highrise dorms lol


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Which way are the winds coming from? A concern of mine is lifts closing due to the high winds. As I try and map out where to go Wed I'm looking at places where the lifts are not as prone to closure.
> High speed quads seem most vulnerable---Ragged was my top choice but having 2 hsq's concerns me.



North-Northeast, probably touching 30mph. I'd be more concerned with power issues.


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2015)

bvibert said:


> If we get as much snow as it looks like I wouldn't be surprised if they 'shut down' the state.  I'm not sure if they'll fine you for being out though.  If they do close the state then businesses (like Sundown) aren't supposed to be open.  They did manage to spin the lifts after a delayed opening the last time though.  It will be interesting to see how this all plays out.  Give me a call or shoot me a text on Tuesday, I should have a good idea of what's up for Tuesday night.



Gunstock looks like they will be shutting down tomorrow.  They have not pulled the trigger on that decision yet.  To bad if they do - was hoping to to two for Tuesdays night skiing!  Guess they have to be safe!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 26, 2015)

dlague said:


> Gunstock looks like they will be shutting down tomorrow.  They have not pulled the trigger on that decision yet.  To bad if they do - was hoping to to two for Tuesdays night skiing!  Guess they have to be safe!



Ugh.....was hoping to go there too tomorrow night. I guess I will instead head to Pats and hope they don't close.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

The NAM often overdoes snow totals, but 4 feet of snow in west-central Long Island?   The chaos that would cause is unfathomable.  Oh mI Gawd!


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> The NAM often overdoes snow totals, but 4 feet of snow in west-central Long Island?   The chaos that would cause is unfathomable.  Oh mI Gawd!


But it would be rather entertaining.   There was psych analysis about why people get so enthralled with viewing disasters.  The conclusion reached was that people like watching others suffer.  No joke.  Shame on me.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Steep fines for being on the road?


Here in Massholia the governor declared a several hundred dollar fine for being on the road during a particular storm.  Problem was, the police were given no guidance on how and when to enforce it.  So it was toothless.   Frankly, there aren't too many people who would be out anyways.  For those that are, I'd give the snowplows the permission to plow these cars into a ditch


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm excited for snow around here. Love these big storms. Wife is unfortunately flying out on Thursday so I don't tihnk I will get to take advantage of i though  

I'm hoping this gives Sugarloaf a nice topping.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 26, 2015)

bheemsoth said:


> I'd hope any ban will be lifted early in the day on Wednesday. I'm currently looking for options for Wednesday after work. I live in Cromwell actually, and Powder Ridge is just a couple of miles south of here. I didn't live around here before it closed, so I have no idea if it is even worth a damn on a powder day.



I haven't skied there since 1983 but I'd say it's not worth it. It is so flat that if we have 18"+ you probably couldn't even move in it, seriously. Drive north to Berkshire East which is only 1:30 from Cromwell or to Magic or Mount snow at 2:00-2:15


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

12z GFS is still really unimpressed with this storm, only puts down 12" in NYC and 6" in west NJ.

 If the Euro is correct with the massive blizzard and the GFS is wrong, I'd say the millions of dollars in taxpayer money recently spent on GFS "upgrade" was wasted, because this would appear to be even worse than the prior GFS should the Euro be correct.


----------



## j law (Jan 26, 2015)

Sadly, it's looking like my only option will be first tracks in Central Park early tomorrow morning.  

I sure wish I was scheming a way around work and my wife to get to a ski area that was going to get slammed!!!

Oh well, snow is always more fun than no snow! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

And the NAM flip-flopping runs between_ "no big deal, just a decent storm"_ and_ "someone's getting buried under 4 feet of snow"_ is also an embarrassment.


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

NAM didn't initialize correctly last night but at least it has been on it since Saturday. GFS is an embarrassment. 

It's weird, GFS and CMC had this thing really well early last week then dropped it Thursday, Euro never had it then popped it late last week and went nuts Saturday. This system just shows how flawed our methods are. I will say one thing these models do have it that dry slot in CT. Hope it doesn't shift to the east, I want Wednesday and Thursday off.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> CT peeps.....what does it take for the state to shut down the roads?  I'll be in Cromwell the next couple nights.  I'm hoping to night ski at Sundown on Tuesday.  I'll be pissed if I'm not allowed to drive anywhere Tuesday





gmcunni said:


> we're a bunch of pussies here. i suspect a state of emergency will be declared for tuesday, along with a travel ban of some sort.
> 
> i think madroch got stuck at sundown last year when a travel ban was implemented AFTER he got there.. poor guy.



don't have details but heard on the radio - statewide travel ban starting tonight @ 9PM until the storm is over.


----------



## j law (Jan 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> 12z GFS is still really unimpressed with this storm, only puts down 12" in NYC and 6" in west NJ.
> 
> If the Euro is correct with the massive blizzard and the GFS is wrong, I'd say the millions of dollars in taxpayer money recently spent on GFS "upgrade" was wasted, because this would appear to be even worse than the prior GFS should the Euro be correct.




Do you have the map for the 12z GFS?  Thanks Gomez!


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> 12z GFS is still really unimpressed with this storm, only puts down 12" in NYC and 6" in west NJ.
> 
> If the Euro is correct with the massive blizzard and the GFS is wrong, I'd say the millions of dollars in taxpayer money recently spent on GFS "upgrade" was wasted, because this would appear to be even worse than the prior GFS should the Euro be correct.


do you see this being an acid test for the new an unimproved GFS?


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

j law said:


> Sadly, it's looking like my only option will be first tracks in Central Park early tomorrow morning.
> 
> I sure wish I was scheming a way around work and my wife to get to a ski area that was going to get slammed!!!
> 
> ...


It's going to be there for a long time.  Besides, something else is forming for Thursday.  Smaller for sure, but after this past month, I'm no whiner!


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

Pretty nasty winds.  Think I'll go fly a kite...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> don't have details but heard on the radio - statewide travel ban starting tonight @ 9PM until the storm is over.



Thanks. Snowing yet?  I'm in the Worcester area now.  Trying to gauge how bad 84 will be around 3 or if I should head down sooner.


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

Let's just keep the map porn going...Love to see these bands shift back west a bit for the Berks and southern NH/VT.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

billski said:


> do you see this being an acid test for the new an unimproved GFS?



How could it not be?   It's already failed on the 2 previous shots on goal it had since the release.



j law said:


> Do you have the map for the 12z GFS?  Thanks Gomez!



Sorry, I dont.  Which is odd, because usually that's the easiest one to find and gets posted 1000 times all over.  Which IMO means that pro mets are loathe to post it either because:  A) they think it's crap.  B) it 100% goes against their forecast. 

Time will tell.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

Tin said:


> Let's just keep the map porn going...



This is going to BUST huge in some areas. 

 For instance, this gives me maybe 6" total for where I live in New Jersey.  Well, were that to verify it better stop snowing immediately and a giant hole better open up around my house for the next 20 hours, because we've already got a few inches.  That right there tells me this Canadian map is too far east and needs to be brought west.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 26, 2015)

Let's hope so!


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 26, 2015)

billski said:


> Pretty nasty winds.  Think I'll go fly a kite...



Another chunk of precip over Wisconcin ,Illinois. Wonder how that fits in the models?


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is going to BUST huge in some areas.
> 
> For instance, this gives me maybe 4" total for where I live in New Jersey.  Well, were that to verify it better stop snowing immediately and a giant hole better open up around my house for the next 20 hours, because we've already got a few inches.  That right there tells me this Canadian map is too far east and needs to be brought west.




I agree, can see that 24"+ band setting back a few miles and the Berks, W CT, and western LI getting crushed. Then drive 10 miles in each direction and the snowfall is half as much. Where those strong bands set up is the key. This will not be like Nemo though, you won't see places get 10"+ in an hour like what happened in eastern and SW CT and get 30-40". Long drawn out with 2-4" per hour.


----------



## skifree (Jan 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Thanks. Snowing yet?  I'm in the Worcester area now.  Trying to gauge how bad 84 will be around 3 or if I should head down sooner.


snowing in new London ct.


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

Amazing to watch. The birth of a blizzard. 

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/eaus/flash-wv.html


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

Tin said:


> Amazing to watch. The birth of a blizzard.
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/eaus/flash-wv.html


THAT is a piece of art!  In my dreams it shall live forever...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

Tin said:


> Amazing to watch. The birth of a blizzard.
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/eaus/flash-wv.html



Really strong digging.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 26, 2015)

Tin said:


> Amazing to watch. The birth of a blizzard.
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/eaus/flash-wv.html



You can see the old Low beginning to transfer its energy to the coast. Awesome.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

Noon update:



> *THE 12Z GFS IS A LITTLE DEEPER AND FASTER THAN ITS 00Z RUN* AT 500
> MB AS THE LOW CLOSES OFF AND THEN MOVES FROM THE NORTHERN MID
> ATLANTIC TO THE SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND COAST ON TUE. OVERALL
> HOWEVER...RUN-TO-RUN DIFFERENCES BETWEEN THE 00/06/12Z RUNS ARE
> ...




Basically NWS is scared that there is such large disagreement with the models so close to the event, but they're siding with the more western ECMWF/NAM.


----------



## ChicoKat (Jan 26, 2015)

What would have to happen with this one to move it west enough to really slam NH/VT/ME northern mountains? Seems like everything of late has tended to be more west of predicted track.


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

Things have trended more east, not much hope for northern NE getting a bunch. Best we can hope for is deform bands stretching into southern VT and NH. Not much of a possibility of places further north than the Bromley/Magic/Pats/Sunappe getting 12+, maybe even 8" sadly.  

That being said Pats, Sunapee, Crotched could see 2 feet and places like Cannon just an hour or so north get 6". Trying to pin down the big amounts is tough, all depends on where those bands set up. As I mentioned earlier crazy things happen in these storms and some place can get rocked with 11" in an hour and 10 miles east a dry slot moves in. Somewhere will get 30" and close by somewhere will only have 18". We won't know until it starts.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 26, 2015)

Would driving to Cannon tonight be a bust with winds tomorrow during the storm?


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

Bene288 said:


> Would driving to Cannon tonight be a bust with winds tomorrow during the storm?




Cannon isn't going to get much for snow and I bet you a six pack most places in NH are closed tomorrow. Would you take the MassPike? Travel ban starting tonight.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 26, 2015)

8-12 for Cannon, I'll take it but I bet they get more. I will be there Wednesday for sure !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> 8-12 for Cannon, I'll take it but I bet they get more. I will be there Wednesday for sure !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




Yea I should rephrase, they will get snow, just not nearly as much as elsewhere. Hey 8" would open Mittersill!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

12z Euro has initialized.

This is the most anticipated snow model run in years!


----------



## lstone84 (Jan 26, 2015)

Anybody headed to B EAST that knows the mountain real well?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

12z Euro is heading a bit north.   Jackpots in CT, RI, MA now instead of NYC, LI


EDIT:   This run is much better for ski country.  Should be 12" pretty decently into Vermont.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 26, 2015)

Tin said:


> Yea I should rephrase, they will get snow, just not nearly as much as elsewhere. Hey 8" would open Mittersill!


The wind will blow it all into the notch .


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

Got it.

Significantly better for ski country if this is correct.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet ! Ride the Euro !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WJenness (Jan 26, 2015)

benedictgomez said:


> got it.
> 
> Significantly better for ski country if this is correct.



yes please!!!


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

Holy @$@#%#%$$^^%#^....3" of liquid for SE Mass.


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

Seeing 40"+ for south of Boston and Blue Hill?!


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 26, 2015)

Crazy for blue hills, it's just starting there now. The first flakes are coming down. Time to fly north !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> don't have details but heard on the radio - statewide travel ban starting tonight @ 9PM until the storm is over.



Yup, sucks.  Sundown is closing at 8pm tonight and will remain closed until the travel ban is lifted...



deadheadskier said:


> Thanks. Snowing yet?  I'm in the Worcester area now.  Trying to gauge how bad 84 will be around 3 or if I should head down sooner.



I'm not very close to Cromwell, but it more or less stopped snowing here right now, and there's only a dusting on the ground.  The radar looks the same for the Cromwell area...


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 26, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Yup, sucks.  Sundown is closing at 8pm tonight and will remain closed until the travel ban is lifted...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not very close to Cromwell, but it more or less stopped snowing here right now, and there's only a dusting on the ground.  The radar looks the same for the Cromwell area...



I'm in Hartford for work. Barely anything going on here, so I think you'll be fine.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

Just one mets opinion, so take with grain of salt, but Lee Goldberg of ABC New York said this storm is even STRONGER than modeled, and he thus expects the snow bands to kick back further west than expected.   

Good news for Poconos and Catskills and pretty much everyone if true.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Just one mets opinion, so take with grain of salt, but Lee Goldberg of ABC New York said this storm is even STRONGER than modeled, and he thus expects the snow bands to kick back further west than expected.
> 
> Good news for Poconos and Catskills and pretty much everyone if true.



Please please please


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 26, 2015)

Also, don't forget these maps are based on a 10:1 ratio of liquid to snow. With the temps holding in the mid 20s or lower this is going to come down light, with minimal water content, which could seriously boost accumulations.


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone checking out the forecast for this time next week? I will not speak of it but it looks somewhat "similar"....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

Updated Mappage

Not sure why Cioffi is so negative on this storm reaching northern NE, but he's annoying me!  He's definitely favoring an eastern track.


----------



## mccleaks (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone heard any news on mountain operations tomorrow? I'm strongly considering heading to Southern NH tonight to ski tomorrow. Trying to decide who is most likely to be able to run all their lifts and still be in the heavier snow bands. My thoughts have been anywhere from Ragged, to Gunstock, to Loon, to anywhere in between.


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Just one mets opinion, so take with grain of salt, but Lee Goldberg of ABC New York said this storm is even STRONGER than modeled, and he thus expects the snow bands to kick back further west than expected.
> 
> Good news for Poconos and Catskills and pretty much everyone if true.




Hope this is correct. Southern New England mets are down playing this imo, at 3+" of liquid in SE Mass and RI that is over 30", never mind the possibly 15:1 ratio. 40"+ at Blue Hill is a real possibility.


----------



## Edd (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Not Sure (Jan 26, 2015)

There's a growing piece of energy in the Midwest.
Is this Factored in the models? Ie tail end of the strorm.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 26, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> There's a growing piece of energy in the Midwest.
> Is this Factored in the models? Ie tail end of the strorm.



Yes, it get absorbed by the storm.


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/eaus/flash-wv.html

It's taking in everything. Simply amazing.


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

Figure out where you are and multiply by oh let's say 13....to be conservative.


----------



## ChicoKat (Jan 26, 2015)

Fox News showing the different models with the Euro showing a northern migration of the jackpot area since earlier reports. Looks to have shifted running from SW CT north east now into Southern NH. Growing and moving North.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 26, 2015)

The travel ban is going to really screw up everything. Is there any option for tomorrow coming from the Boston area?


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2015)

So basically the snow will be as tall as my 2 1/2 year old


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

Tin said:


> Seeing 40"+ for south of Boston and Blue Hill?!


  The snow is very light, so the snow:liquid ratio may run as high as 14:1


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

Bene288 said:


> The travel ban is going to really screw up everything. Is there any option for tomorrow coming from the Boston area?


  Just get out now.  No more excuses.  You've waited all year for this!


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

Tin said:


> Figure out where you are and multiply by oh let's say 13....to be conservative.



That's a bit different map from what I'm seeing with other models.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 26, 2015)

From the Euro:


----------



## flightschool (Jan 26, 2015)

Travel ban isn't a  big deal...just get out before 10pm and you will cross the MA/NH/VT border by 12am easily.  I'm waiting on a wind forecast - if the gusts are under 25 mph I may consider leaving tonight.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 26, 2015)

Yep waiting all year for this.......Im ready !


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

Updated maps


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Updated maps



At first I was like 'What happened to our 4-8"? ". Then realized this was though 5PM today. The clouds just barely moved in here.


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2015)

billski said:


> The snow is very light, so the snow:liquid ratio may run as high as 14:1



Seeing some forums discussing > 15:1. There will be a time where the Boston/PVD area might touch or get above 30* so there will be some dense stuff mixed in.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2015)

That map sucks for everywhere except the Berkshires and Catskills


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

flightschool said:


> Travel ban isn't a  big deal...just get out before 10pm and you will cross the MA/NH/VT border by 12am easily.  I'm waiting on a wind forecast - if the gusts are under 25 mph I may consider leaving tonight.


The top of Stratton is hitting 20-25 already.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KVTSTRAT6


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

Tin said:


> Seeing some forums discussing > 15:1. There will be a time where the Boston/PVD area might touch or get above 30* so there will be some dense stuff mixed in.


  We don't need any more stinkin' base builder!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> *At first I was like 'What happened to our 4-8"? ". Then realized this was though 5PM today.* The clouds just barely moved in here.



It's not through 5pm today.  He means that map is to be issued 5pm today.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> That map sucks for everywhere except the Berkshires and Catskills


  Huh?  I'd take 6" any day in the east.  Don't forget the upslope effect.  The Mountains usually see a great snowfall; these are all valley forecasts.  That said, the best skiing might be very well in the woods.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

The 18z NAM is in and holds serve wearing clown shoes.

Serious snowporn to look at though, but I doubt anyone sees FOUR FEET. lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll take any snow too, but a map where most of VT & NH are looking at 6" and Rhode Island is looking at 30"??  Yeah, that sucks.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll take any snow too, but a map where most of VT & NH are looking at 6" and Rhode Island is looking at 30"??  Yeah, that sucks.



+1

Id rather have the 30 in Northern NH but Ill take what I can get !


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll take any snow too, but a map where most of VT & NH are looking at 6" and Rhode Island is looking at 30"??  Yeah, that sucks.



Keep in mind he's really an outlier in that belief of the eastern track.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 26, 2015)

Can you do anything with 3" at Mohawk?


----------



## livtoski (Jan 26, 2015)

Snowing at Windham


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Can you do anything with 3" at Mohawk?


  Have you sacrificed a virgin to Ullr lately??  No?  That explains everything! :smash:


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> The 18z NAM is in and holds serve wearing clown shoes.
> 
> Serious snowporn to look at though, but I doubt anyone sees FOUR FEET. lol


Imagine the stories we'd tell our grandchildren.    "When I was young....."  back in the days before wireless electrical power, in the days of lift holds, when you had to DRIVE to the mountain...."


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 26, 2015)

billski said:


> Have you sacrificed a virgin to Ullr lately??  No?  That explains everything! :smash:



We keep that a secret now. The neighbors were not pleased with all the goat heads in the back yard.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

This is a different way to do things, but interesting. 

 Calls out underperformance zones versus expectations, as well as a zone where the storm may meet its' expectations.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 26, 2015)

Southern Greens are going to do just fine.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 26, 2015)

That 5pm map is awful. 30+ on cape cod?? WTF


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

We've reached the part of the storm where every professional meteorologist is sticking with "their call" and telling people it will verify, even though those numerous meteorologist's calls are often completely different from one another.   They remind me of Wall Street analysts that way.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 26, 2015)

Lucy time here in Pa. 12-18.......12-6......3 if we're lucky


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

This map is what the Euro believes will fall from 19:00 to 00:00 tonight.  Multiply by 1.2 or 1.4 or WTH you think it will be.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2015)

Boston Bulldog said:


> That 5pm map is awful. 30+ on cape cod?? WTF



And double that for the wind speeds!!  

My wife is really happy right now that we bought a generator for her parents last summer who live in Falmouth!!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> We've reached the part of the storm where every professional meteorologist is sticking with "their call" and telling people it will verify, even though those numerous meteorologist's calls are often completely different from one another.   They remind me of Wall Street analysts that way.



At least the pro mets who I follow closest in CT was honest with his 18-30" call for the state saying that they were pretty confident of the 18" statewide but had no clue where the likely more intense banding will occur and pile up another potential foot!

Then again he also said that will drifting it will seem more like 0" to 6+ feet!!


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 26, 2015)

They have no clue.  I think the Berkshires get crushed with deformation banding, heavy heavy flow directly into elevated terrain.  Savoy Mass often gets smoked in these events.  See Boxing Day 2010.


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Ugh.....was hoping to go there too tomorrow night. I guess I will instead head to Pats and hope they don't close.



Just call them in the AM - that is what I plan on doing!  If they do open then $16 for a powder night is awesome.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 26, 2015)

dlague said:


> Just call them in the AM - that is what I plan on doing!  If they do open then $16 for a powder night is awesome.



Change of plans. Meeting SaveMeASammy at Pats tomorrow for 1st chair


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Change of plans. Meeting SaveMeASammy at Pats tomorrow for 1st chair



Nice!


----------



## Quietman (Jan 26, 2015)

From Crotched's site:

_Updated 1-26-15 7:30 pm:

We are all excited for this snow storm and are planning to be open on Tuesday from 9am to 9pm. The Rocket lift will be the only lift in operation and expect little to no grooming throughout the day tomorrow. That being said, skiing conditions will be for advanced skiers/riders only. Check back here before venturing out tomorrow morning for any further updates or changes to operational plans. 
_


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2015)

Also saw on Facebook's website that lift tickets at Crotched tomorrow are only $29.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 26, 2015)

Cannon is going to screwed on this one!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

Seems more than a few mets are calling this a bust (in terms of predictions) for western NJ and PA, which aligns perfectly with the _"Law of Pocono Screwage"._


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 26, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Seems more than a few mets are calling this a bust (in terms of predictions) for western NJ and PA, which aligns perfectly with the _"Law of Pocono Screwage"._



Yup. Already stopped snowing. We might get a few more inches out of the back end but that looks like about it for us. Northern New Jersey will probably clock in around 4-8 inches and the Poconos might pick up 3-6 if they're lucky.

Whatever. Work was already canceled and it means I'll have an easier drive to the mountain tomorrow. Gotta find a bright side, right?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Yup. Already stopped snowing. We might get a few more inches out of the back end but that looks like about it for us. Northern New Jersey will probably clock in around 4-8 inches and the Poconos might pick up 3-6 if they're lucky.
> 
> Whatever. Work was already canceled and it means I'll have an easier drive to the mountain tomorrow. Gotta find a bright side, right?



There's still a chance.  The storm's moving slower than anticipated, so it's possible everything is just delayed, but if it doesnt start snowing by midnight I fear it's game, set, match for Pocono/west NJ.  Stuff is finally making it onto NJ, much later than anticipated.

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=OKX&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 26, 2015)

NOAA still wants 6-12 inches in Tannersville, PA and 16-24 in Piscataway, NJ so we'll see.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

Whoever handles e.PA and w.NJ at Mount Holly NWS has ballz of steel.   

They just issued this, which is basically the same totals, only shifted maybe 10 or 12 miles east.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

Cioffi waves the white flag





Another downgrade


----------



## ss20 (Jan 26, 2015)

The Euro might be right with this... ridiculously strong looking bands over western Long Island now.  NYC should be getting hammered soon.


----------



## vermonter44 (Jan 26, 2015)

ss20 said:


> The Euro might be right with this... ridiculously strong looking bands over western Long Island now.  NYC should be getting hammered soon.



I hope the Euro is right, seems to have the best snowfall overall for up north


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

DT waves the white flag


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 26, 2015)

Meh, I can live with this. It means I won't have to dig out as much tomorrow and I'll have an easy drive to enjoy my six inches of dust on crust in sub-zero windchill conditions.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 26, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Meh, I can live with this. It means I won't have to dig out as much tomorrow and I'll have an easy drive to enjoy my six inches of dust on crust in sub-zero windchill conditions.



I'm with you! I don't want 2 feet of snow in my backyard. The sooner I can get out, the sooner I can get skiing and it looks like the Cats are going to make out all right on this one. Will have to see how driving is as to whether I head up Wednesday or Thursday. Have a reservation up there for Wed and Thursday nights. Supposed to get some additional snow up there on Thursday and Friday so even if they only see 6-10" tonight there will be more on the way.

I'm just glad it's cold, the snow is fluffy and it doesn't look like we're getting a January thaw. Good trend going into February.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2015)

Any reports from the Cats?  I've got a buddy who lives out near the Tapanzee.  Not even 2" at his place right now and it's essentially stopped snowing.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 26, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> I'm with you! I don't want 2 feet of snow in my backyard. The sooner I can get out, the sooner I can get skiing and it looks like the Cats are going to make out all right on this one. Will have to see how driving is as to whether I head up Wednesday or Thursday. Have a reservation up there for Wed and Thursday nights. Supposed to get some additional snow up there on Thursday and Friday so even if they only see 6-10" tonight there will be more on the way.
> 
> I'm just glad it's cold, the snow is fluffy and it doesn't look like we're getting a January thaw. Good trend going into February.



+1

i call snow in my yard the 'useless kind'


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Any reports from the Cats?  I've got a buddy who lives out near the Tapanzee.  Not even 2" at his place right now and it's essentially stopped snowing.



We're waiting for precipitation to push back on shore. It's supposed to overnight, but who knows now. It had stopped here in Jersey but its started again, so its probably a matter of time, but overall accumulations are looking to be on the lighter side.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Any reports from the Cats?  I've got a buddy who lives out near the Tapanzee. * Not even 2" at his place right now and it's essentially stopped snowing.*



It will start snowing there very soon (if it hasnt already).

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=OKX&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 27, 2015)

gladerider said:


> +1
> 
> i call snow in my yard the 'useless kind'



Exactly! It disrupts my works schedule, which disrupts my ski schedule.  Not good. 

I came home at 9:30 pm and there was an inch of two of snow on the ground. It's midnight now and my truck isn't even covered. I'm seriously doubting that 2 feet they forecast. Hope it went someplace good.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Any reports from the Cats?  I've got a buddy who lives out near the Tapanzee.  Not even 2" at his place right now and it's essentially stopped snowing.



I'm about 6 miles due east of the Tappan Zee bridge and it's been pretty much the same here. A friend of mine 6- 7 miles due east of me has a lot more. Pretty wild how sharp the western cutoff has been so far but it seems to be marching west so I'm expecting the dry air to cave rapidly here.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 27, 2015)

This is trending toward bust here.  I'm hoping we start getting some better rates overnight.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 27, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> This is trending toward bust here.  I'm hoping we start getting some better rates overnight.



You will get some better rates.



This storm is about to go berserk!


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 27, 2015)

I shouldn't say trending toward bust.  This storm is slower evolving right now.  I hope I wake up to at least 6 inches and heavy heavy snow.  Well see.


----------



## Tin (Jan 27, 2015)

Boston Bulldog said:


> You will get some better rates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.....just started really stacking and slowing.



Really wild in Providence. Blowing 35 but the gusts are really picking up now. Been snowing hard since about 9pm. No idea about how much has fallen because of the wind. Bare spots then 2' drifts in the driveway.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2015)

Yet another NWS downgrade.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2015)

South a Sullivan County NY about 3 inches as of now. Stopped snowing since I got home last night.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 27, 2015)

We're going to do ok. Even if this stalls for a while we're not getting close to what was predicted yesterday.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 27, 2015)

Never mind! I just looked outside and we have maybe 2 inches on the ground.  Yuck!  Euro failed hard on this one!


----------



## Edd (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm in the North Conway area. It is snowing but just a dusting at this point.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2015)

I've got close to 2 feet out there right now. Chest deep on my Husky at any rate.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Never mind! I just looked outside and we have maybe 2 inches on the ground.  Yuck!  Euro failed hard on this one!



By Berkshire E?


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah Berkshire east.  We were in the 18-24 stripe yesterday, I'm hoping for 6 right now.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 27, 2015)

7am in Franconia: flakes finally start falling. We're on the tail end of this.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 27, 2015)

Getting hammered here in Lowell, MA... we've been under that heavy band for a while now.

Crotched, Nashoba, and WaWa might be the big winners on this storm.


----------



## Judder (Jan 27, 2015)

Fhakkkkk. Massive bust in Southern VT.  Just a dusting so far...  What happened???


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 27, 2015)

At least a foot in Southeastern Mass. Mail boxes are close to being covered from the drifts.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 27, 2015)

I woke up to at least 18-20  maybe over 24" inches of snow in my yard. Can't measure really due to the drifts. It's still coming down hard too. My 3 foot tall picket fence is barely sticking out of the snow and some of my windows have snow a good foot up them and they are about 3-4 feet off the ground! 

This sucks because I'm in south central Ct and where I ski every weekend , Mount Snow is only reporting 2-3 inches. WTF the forecast really blew it up there, where's the 18"+ we were supposed to get??
More snow where we don't need it and none where we do!!

Here's my front yard the picket fence is 3 feet tall.


----------



## goldsbar (Jan 27, 2015)

Total bust in NJ.  Maybe 6". Belleayre showing 3".  Hunter 4-5".


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2015)

Pretty epic swing and miss for NYC eh?  Shut the city that never sleeps down at 11PM for what? 3-4" there?  I'd imagine 99% of the residents there are happy with the outcome even if they had to go home last night for no reason. 

I'd guess there is 12-15" here in Cromwell, CT.  Difficult to tell with all the drifting.  Still snowing and pretty windy out, but doesn't seem like a travel ban is needed.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 27, 2015)

Easily able to maintain 45 mph in 4x4 on 93 and 89 on way to Pats.  Parts of highway blown down to pavement


----------



## vermonter44 (Jan 27, 2015)

Complete swing and miss here in SNJ, hopefully the mountains are still able to pick something up


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 27, 2015)

mlctvt said:


> This sucks because I'm in south central Ct and where I ski every weekend , Mount Snow is only reporting 2-3 inches. WTF the forecast really blew it up there, where's the 18"+ we were supposed to get??
> More snow where we don't need it and none where we do!!



Currently about 3 inches on the ground here in West Dover, but it is snowing hard (the fine, rain looking kind).  Supposed to continue thru the day.  But all upper mountain lifts are on wind hold.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2015)

Bust for the real ski areas.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2015)

3 inches here in mid orange county NY.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 27, 2015)

This storm is the perfect example of how snow in the metro areas impacts the mentality of people thinking about making a trip to ski country.  The reality is that this storm is nothing major for 95% of ski country.  It's good, but it's not at all epic.  Looking at Burke, the NWS has downgraded their forecast to 3-6 inches from a previous 4-8.  Every little bit helps, but this is not a huge game changer.  

The good news is that these storms can definitely add up as long as we avoid a thaw.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 27, 2015)

~foot so far in Marshfield, MA.  This is perfect skiing snow, not blower but not wet at all.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2015)

Agreed. It may not worth the day off tomorrow with shit show at work!


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 27, 2015)

Were finally getting decent banding here.  Moderate snow fall.  There may be better bands coming through.  Everything keeps getting broken up before it makes it here.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 27, 2015)

It's still coming down here in Jersey. Probably 8-10 on the ground. Hard to tell with all the wind.

Looks like Camelback got ~3-4 inches.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> *This storm is the perfect example of how snow in the metro areas impacts the mentality of people thinking about making a trip to ski country.*



Sadly, this is the type of storm that only adds to lift lines, not quality of conditions.



Rowsdower said:


> *
> Looks like Camelback got ~3-4 inches.*



But I'm sure it's 3-4 inches of "epic pow-pow" man.  You "need to get here", because "the skiing is going to be great"(5 exclamation points)!!!!!


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2015)

14" here in the Boston Burbs and still coming on strong.   

BTW...


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 27, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> This storm is the perfect example of how snow in the metro areas impacts the mentality of people thinking about making a trip to ski country.  The reality is that this storm is nothing major for 95% of ski country.



Very true, but hopefully that mentality will help boost numbers for the year. Areas this year (at least in NH, but I imagine across the board) have been killed this season. It's been a rough winter so far - having no snow south doesn't motivate travel north to the ski areas.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2015)

billski said:


>



Well this picture is certainly good news.  I guess this means the storm closed off after I went to be and stopped heading east if their expecting banding (worthy of putting on a map) all the way back to Malone.  Perhaps or is not lost.

Or perhaps this is just NWS being goofy and Malone will only see 2"?


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well this picture is certainly good news.  I guess this means the storm closed off after I went to be and stopped heading east if their expecting banding (worthy of putting on a map) all the way back to Malone.  Perhaps or is not lost.
> 
> Or perhaps this is just NWS being goofy and Malone will only see 2"?



BG, I've a weather station on my house, and the wind is blowing solid from the east - southeast.  I'm sure you've looked at the radar, it's blowing it westward.   People are used to seeing storms from the W-SW-NW, so it's a little counter-intuitive this time.  Maine is getting pounded btw.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2015)

billski said:


> BG, I've a weather station on my house, and the wind is blowing solid from the east - southeast.*  I'm sure you've looked at the radar, it's blowing it westward*.   People are used to seeing storms from the W-SW-NW, so it's a little counter-intuitive this time.  Maine is getting pounded btw.



I havent.  I just woke up at home because my office was closed from the snowpocalypse caused by the 3" of "dread & doom" I received.  Will look now.  Liking the way that sounds...


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 27, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Sadly, this is the type of storm that only adds to lift lines, not quality of conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm sure it's 3-4 inches of "epic pow-pow" man.  You "need to get here", because "the skiing is going to be great"(5 exclamation points)!!!!!



Their site just said "several inches" and that the mountain was in great shape, or something like that. People can look at the webcams and see its not a whole lot.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 27, 2015)

mlctvt said:


> Here's my front yard the picket fence is 3 feet tall.



I need you to retake this picture every 3 hours throughout the day! 

Looking at the Intellicast radar loop and the area just SE of Worchester, MA looks like it is getting absolutely hammered.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> *Their site just said "several inches" *and that the mountain was in great shape, or something like that. People can look at the webcams and see its not a whole lot.



Yeah, that's another Camelback tactic.  Don't give a quantitative snow report if it underperforms.


----------



## ChicoKat (Jan 27, 2015)

Not what we were all hoping for but decent bands coming thru Campton NH now.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2015)

Here's one updated map on what to expect from JB's son.  Most actual mets aren't putting out maps this morning (gee, I wonder why).  Hopefully elevation will improve these numbers.

EDIT: nevermind, that's not been updated


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 27, 2015)

Big silver lining on this one for me is that on Friday I wasn't expecting this one to come north at all.  So getting some snow is nice, helps build the pack.  Friday's clipper could drop 3-6 inches.  Next Monday looks like a larger swfe which really can produce here up through nne.


----------



## Edd (Jan 27, 2015)

After much discussion, the wind hold possibilities sent us to BW. Just arrived and the lifts are spinning. They've easily gotten a couple of inches and its full on blizzard here. 

I'm seeing wind holds at Gunstock and Loon on Twitter. It hurt to drive by Attitash. I bet that'll be fun tomorrow.


----------



## Edd (Jan 27, 2015)

Uh, the conditions are freakin sweet!


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 27, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Their site just said "several inches" and that the mountain was in great shape, or something like that. People can look at the webcams and see its not a whole lot.



I bet the skiing there is pretty good.  The base is down and any snow is a surface refresher.  May head up tomorrow or Thursday for short session.  There's rumor of another shot of snow Friday and I will definitely be there over the weekend (with camara) and will report.  Hope they let Uncle Bills bump up again.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Abominable (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice work Edd, enjoy!  Catsup, looking forward to your end of day report on snow totals.  Still considering taking day off tomorrow and hitting either BEast, which is open today, or the big Cat, which is not, and therefore may be fun for first tracks (and closer....)

Not too much to report from just north of White Plains, call it 4" but still snowing consistently at 11 a.m.


----------



## Tin (Jan 27, 2015)

Abominable said:


> Nice work Edd, enjoy!  Catsup, looking forward to your end of day report on snow totals.  Still considering taking day off tomorrow and hitting either BEast, which is open today, or the big Cat, which is not, and therefore may be fun for first tracks (and closer....)
> 
> Not too much to report from just north of White Plains, call it 4" but still snowing consistently at 11 a.m.




Still on the fence as well. Nice to see they got almost everything open on that 3".


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2015)

About 2' in Wilmington.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 27, 2015)

Abominable said:


> Nice work Edd, enjoy!  Catsup, looking forward to your end of day report on snow totals.  Still considering taking day off tomorrow and hitting either BEast, which is open today, or the big Cat, which is not, and therefore may be fun for first tracks (and closer....)
> 
> Not too much to report from just north of White Plains, call it 4" but still snowing consistently at 11 a.m.



This might be the end for me.  I bet we got 5 inches! Story of this winter here.  Nickle and dime.  Berkshire East probably will ski very well today and tomorrow.  I have a stomach bug now and I'm not sure I will ski.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 27, 2015)

No one can travel here! They still have a travel ban in effect.  We got like 5 inches!


----------



## Drewster (Jan 27, 2015)

total bust of a storm here in Albany. Looking for a sick day, but instead I'm looking at an empty construction site.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2015)

Drewster said:


> total bust of a storm here in Albany. Looking for a sick day, but instead I'm looking at an empty construction site.


You made 5.


----------



## Drewster (Jan 27, 2015)

Puck it, mind your own business chubby!!!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 27, 2015)

goldsbar said:


> Total bust in NJ.  Maybe 6". Belleayre showing 3".  Hunter 4-5".




Not if you live at the Shore. We got a 7-9". I'm happy that's it' not 3', which was predicted. I'll shovel out easily and go up and enjoy that 4-5" of fresh at Hunter. More is forecast to come while up there so I'm content.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 27, 2015)

Sunapee reporting 8 inches and their webcam says its still ripping. Ragged may be a good call.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 27, 2015)

Easily 24" here in southeastern Mass.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2015)

Drewster said:


> Puck it, mind your own business chubby!!!



Pot calling the kettle black.   Homey don't play that game.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Their site just said "several inches" and that the mountain was in great shape, or something like that. People can look at the webcams and see its not a whole lot.


Spoke to my BIL this morning who lives in Tannersville, PA. & he said they got zip, zero, nada.

Probably heading up to K for a couple of days in the morning.

All shoveled out here. Maybe we got 10" in Brooklyn. They shut the city down for this? What a bunch of clowns.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 27, 2015)

Ready for round 2 in NH


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 27, 2015)

Hope round 2 is up north !
Any real reports up there !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## shpride (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm in Burlington VT today and it has been coming down hard for awhile now.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 27, 2015)

A couple inches here but it is getting blown all over the place.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Spoke to my BIL this morning who lives in Tannersville, PA. & he said they got zip, zero, nada.



Hence, why Camelback didn't issue a quantitative report.   They've gotta' be the biggest fibbers & tricksters of any eastern mountain.  Not a bad thread topic really.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 27, 2015)

Tough to tell total accumulation amount in Franconia, like NEK said the wind is blowing like crazy. A few inches though, still falling lightly.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2015)

shpride said:


> i'm in burlington vt today and it has been coming down hard for awhile now.


excellent!!!


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Big silver lining on this one for me is that on Friday I wasn't expecting this one to come north at all.  So getting some snow is nice, helps build the pack.  Friday's clipper could drop 3-6 inches.  Next Monday looks like a larger swfe which really can produce here up through nne.


If that happens, I'm going out on short-term disability!


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2015)

About 22" with compression, snowing moderately.  I like my yardstick the way it is, even though sweeping it clean every six inches is more accurate.  Still have power, praise the Lord!   
Barometer has taken a pretty steep plunge. 29.6 from 30.5


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 27, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Spoke to my BIL this morning who lives in Tannersville, PA. & he said they got zip, zero, nada.
> 
> Probably heading up to K for a couple of days in the morning.
> 
> All shoveled out here. Maybe we got 10" in Brooklyn. They shut the city down for this? What a bunch of clowns.



Don't worry Steamboat,  Mayor De Commieo said it was ok for you NYC peeps to venture out, but be careful if you see a flurry you are to return home and listen for further instructions.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 27, 2015)

4aprice said:


> Don't worry Steamboat,  Mayor De Commieo said it was ok for you NYC peeps to venture out, but be careful if you see a flurry you are to return home and listen for further instructions.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Busted a gut at his Presser the other night , Sign Language interpreters facial expressions were priceless! Had to wonder if he was legit?


----------



## yeggous (Jan 27, 2015)

I have just a stupid amount of snow of the ground in Chelmsford, MA. There was 22.5" when I went out at 8:30am, another 8-9" where I cleared at noon, and another 4-5" just now at 4:30pm. Total it's about 26-28" due to settling and compaction under its own weight. It's still dumping out there but this blower powder is just compacting itself. Unfortunately I am almost out of firewood inside. Next step is shoveling out to the wood pile.


----------



## hammer (Jan 27, 2015)

Based on a quick look at the radar I'm wondering how the reports from Maine will be...


----------



## Abominable (Jan 27, 2015)

Camden snow bowl!  They open this year?  I'm sure the locals are all over that tomorrow. Fun place to ski if you've never been. Apparently the only conus ski area from which one can see the Atlantic. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SnowRider (Jan 27, 2015)

I have the New England College pass...Loon, Sunday River, or Sugarloaf. Any idea where it might be deepest tomorrow? Wish this hit more north....


----------



## vermonter44 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sugarloaf  or Sunday river seem to have the highest predictions. Not sure what the wind will be like at the loaf though.


----------



## flightschool (Jan 27, 2015)

Any reports from killington area?


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 27, 2015)

So I have 38 inches of snow in my back yard in Acton... Amazing!


----------



## flightschool (Jan 27, 2015)

Thats really incredible.  In Medford we got about 18" I would say.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi 20s here in Hudson NH ! wish it was up north !


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 27, 2015)

Staying across from Pico. Maybe 5 inches. Did not ski today as I'm fighting a cold. Either K or Magic tomorrow. Leaning towards Magic.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 27, 2015)

A solid 2 feet in my yard in NE CT - One of the few times in the 11yrs I've owned my current snowblower that I needed my drift cutter bars above the 20" tall intake box!!


----------



## POW (Jan 27, 2015)

When's the last time a storm produced 20-30 inches of just soft sugary goodness to the mountains north of the mass/vt line? I'm in SE CT with a dumping of really soft snow and all I can think about is how amazing it would have been had it puked like this at any of our favorite northern mountains. 

Maybe my memory is shot from all the Canadian club I drink but i can't remember anything like this over the last several years :beer:


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 27, 2015)

POW said:


> When's the last time a storm produced 20-30 inches of just soft sugary goodness to the mountains north of the mass/vt line? I'm in SE CT with a dumping of really soft snow and all I can think about is how amazing it would have been had it puked like this at any of our favorite northern mountains.
> 
> Maybe my memory is shot from all the Canadian club I drink but i can't remember anything like this over the last several years :beer:



Boxing Day 2010.  Areas right over the line here got 24 inches of windblown powder.  Nemo 2013 southern greens had 20 inches of very dry powder.  Not this time around though.


----------



## soposkier (Jan 27, 2015)

Prospect Hill powder day tomorrow


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2015)

SnowRider said:


> I have the New England College pass...Loon, Sunday River, or Sugarloaf. Any idea where it might be deepest tomorrow? Wish this hit more north....


Here's  your sign.  You read it...
http://forecast.weather.gov/product...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0&highlight=off

I'd say they'll have similar depths.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2015)

soposkier said:


> Prospect Hill powder day tomorrow


  Nw that's one I haven't heard in a whle.   Hey, where's Scotty?  haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Staying across from Pico. Maybe 5 inches. Did not ski today as I'm fighting a cold. Either K or Magic tomorrow. Leaning towards Magic.


hope you feel good enough to enjoy yorself.  5 inches by yourself can be heaven.  Isn't Pico closed on Weds?


----------



## soposkier (Jan 27, 2015)

Ive skiied it in the recent years when there has been enough snow.  Few different routes down.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2015)

hammer said:


> Based on a quick look at the radar I'm wondering how the reports from Maine will be...


Far inland, meh, about 5-8 is my prognostication.  the small guys over by that real big swimming pool have sick amounts but very little vertical.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2015)

soposkier said:


> Ive skiied it in the recent years when there has been enough snow.  Few different routes down.


  Before work or before breakfast?


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2015)

The whites are picking up some nice fluff right now!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2015)

billski said:


> Nw that's one I haven't heard in a whle.   Hey, where's Scotty?  haven't seen him in a while.



Hi still around just don't post as much now with normal commute hours with new job No more 2/hours on bus to work anymore.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 28, 2015)

Faceshots at blue hills?


----------



## Judder (Jan 28, 2015)

Ending up with a whopping 4 inches in the Bennington Area.  Took a half day and hit Stratton yesterday.  Probably 5 inches up there, but heavy wind.  The woods and sides of trails skied nice, but the wind ripped off the snowpack on most trails leaving that damn boilerplate from the rain 2 weeks ago.  NH and Maine look like the jackpots.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2015)

Judder said:


> Ending up with a whopping 4 inches in the Bennington Area.  Took a half day and hit Stratton yesterday.  Probably 5 inches up there, but heavy wind.  The woods and sides of trails skied nice, but the wind ripped off the snowpack on most trails leaving that damn boilerplate from the rain 2 weeks ago.  NH and Maine look like the jackpots.


that skcus.  I'm at Kemo and Magic this weekend.  Maybe we'll get that clipper with a few inches they can grind in.   Better times next week it seems with the next bout of energy ramping up.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Faceshots at blue hills?


  Ever try to get up speed on a 30 degree pitch with 2' of powder?  You go nowhere fast!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 28, 2015)

billski said:


> that skcus.  I'm at Kemo and Magic this weekend.  Maybe we'll get that clipper with a few inches they can grind in.   Better times next week it seems with the next bout of energy ramping up.



Magic should ski extremely well this weekend. It was skiing great Sunday with lots in play. With the 5ish inches they got pretty much everything on trail will be in play and several glades will work too.


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 28, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Their site just said "several inches" and that the mountain was in great shape, or something like that. People can look at the webcams and see its not a whole lot.



I went last night, there was maybe an inch or two off the sides of trails but all the trails were completely scraped off as usual. 30mph wind at the top and those idiots were trying to blow snow. Anything they blew probably landed a few towns over.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2015)

jrmagic said:


> Magic should ski extremely well this weekend. It was skiing great Sunday with lots in play. With the 5ish inches they got pretty much everything on trail will be in play and several glades will work too.



Thanks.  I expect that your assessment of "extremely well" is based upon your skill as an expert skier.   I'm bringing some lower intermediates.  What they don't need is a lot of scratch.  So the perspective of an intermediate skier, looking at both east and west sides would be more useful.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 28, 2015)

Black Mountain of Maine reporting 20" on their facebook page.  They are only open Fri-Sun.  They may get a foot from the redeveloping clipper Friday!  WOW!  If they get more next to refresh Ill be there next Friday for first chair.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 28, 2015)

billski said:


> hope you feel good enough to enjoy yorself.  5 inches by yourself can be heaven.  Isn't Pico closed on Weds?



Just drove past Pico.  Yes, it is closed Tues and Wednesday but there were a lot of tracks from the earn your turns crowd.  Still should be fresh tomorrow.  Ended up using  Fox 44 Card for a few hours at Suicide 6.  First visit and a nice little hill.  Lots of untracked in the woods and backside, but still a bit thin.  I didn't feel up to a full day a a big resort so this worked out perfectly.


----------



## Abominable (Jan 28, 2015)

Catamount was quite nice today. They claim 7 inches of snow and I'd say they got that and more blown in some places. The trails that they did not groom skied really nice all day and the groomers were also great. Really everything on the west side of the mountain was skiing very well. Catapult was the only run that got scraped off quick. Add to that fact that it was a bluebird day after about 11 AM and it was a fun day.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Quietman (Jan 28, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Black Mountain of Maine reporting 20" on their facebook page.  They are only open Fri-Sun.  They may get a foot from the redeveloping clipper Friday!  WOW!  If they get more next to refresh Ill be there next Friday for first chair.



 I SO wish that I could be there!


----------

